# Hygiene Questions



## tsukiyomi (Aug 5, 2007)

Okay, so I see a lot of people that are selling lipglasses, lipsticks, fluidlines, mascaras, creme products, etc in the Swap Threads.

I'm confused. 

With so many diseases going around like herpes and other things, why in the world would you buy used lip products and some eye products. 

I know you can disinfect eyeshadows and pencil eyeliners but most makeup, you can't disinfect..

So why would you risk getting a disease or infection by buying those types of used makeup?


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 5, 2007)

Just think of m/u counters...if they can do it, it can be done.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Just think of m/u counters...if they can do it, it can be done._

 
Yes, but they use disposable wands, never double dip, etc. 

I don't think that in your personal life, you would be concerned about that since they are yours....


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_Yes, but they use disposable wands, never double dip, etc. 

I don't think that in your personal life, you would be concerned about that since they are yours...._

 
That doesn't change the number of people who rub their fingers all over the shadows, dip them in the pigment jars, rub the glosswand on their hands, etc. 
That wand goes into the tube, straightaway.
The shadows, I can tell the ones that have been on the display for awhile because they're slightly oily. The color payoff is actuallymuch better because of it, but it's still gross because that's other people's finger junk.

I don't buy used liner products, or lip products. :/


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 5, 2007)

Some things are very questionable..mascara, lipgloss..but for other things, lipsticks you can sanitize easily, shadows you can scrape the top layer.  Different people = different opinions of what is okay for them.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 5, 2007)

I never buy used lip products, mascaras etc. I have and would buy again used pigments though, especially if it was something I was having trouble getting, e/s probably as well and MSFs I have no problems with, so long as I know they are used.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That doesn't change the number of people who rub their fingers all over the shadows, dip them in the pigment jars, rub the glosswand on their hands, etc. 
That wand goes into the tube, straightaway.
The shadows, I can tell the ones that have been on the display for awhile because they're slightly oily. The color payoff is actuallymuch better because of it, but it's still gross because that's other people's finger junk.

I don't buy used liner products, or lip products. :/_

 
I agree totally. When I try makeup at a counter, I always try on my hands, not my face. And then I'll wipe it off right away. I know you can sanitise shadows with alcohol. I think the only used items that I would buy would be shadows. I'd be scared to buy anything else.


----------



## lvgz (Aug 5, 2007)

yeah same. i wont buy a used lip product, fluidline or blushcreme. i will buy powder make up though, like used e/s, msfs, bronzer etc.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 5, 2007)

sorry nerdy premed student butting in .... but herpes simplex virus cannot be transmitted through an inanimate vector. just as you cant catch herpes from a toilet seat. its a widely known fact that to contract herpes you have to have direct mucous membrane contact with an infected, because the nature of the virus does not allow it to remain viable outside of a host environment. so in terms of catching *herpes* from a RIS l/s l/g or a tester from a counter, that is extremely unlikely.

and if someone tells you they contracted herpes from using a lipgloss, theyre lying to themselves.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_sorry nerdy premed student butting in .... but herpes simplex virus cannot be transmitted through an inanimate vector. just as you cant catch herpes from a toilet seat. its a widely known fact that to contract herpes you have to have direct mucous membrane contact with an infected, because the nature of the virus does not allow it to remain viable outside of a host environment. so in terms of catching *herpes* from a RIS l/s l/g or a tester from a counter, that is extremely unlikely.

and if someone tells you they contracted herpes from using a lipgloss, theyre lying to themselves._

 
Ahh, thanks for clearing that up....no pun intended. I can imagine that you can get a lot of other nasty germs from using other people's lipgloss though.


----------



## caroni99 (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_sorry nerdy premed student butting in .... but herpes simplex virus cannot be transmitted through an inanimate vector. just as you cant catch herpes from a toilet seat. its a widely known fact that to contract herpes you have to have direct mucous membrane contact with an infected, because the nature of the virus does not allow it to remain viable outside of a host environment. so in terms of catching *herpes* from a RIS l/s l/g or a tester from a counter, that is extremely unlikely.

and if someone tells you they contracted herpes from using a lipgloss, theyre lying to themselves._

 
Yay for nerdy premed students!!! 

I guess i'm one of the few who does not care. If it is something I want and has been used a couple of times or less (just personal preference) then I will swap for it. It does not happen very often but the few times I have done it has been fine---29yrs old and never had a cold sore or anything remotely close.

I don't swap for mascaras or eyeliners etc so I'm not sure how safe or not it is.

I am waaaaay more concerned with the things I put in my body as opposed to the things I put on it.

Anybody who has worked in the food/restaurant  industry can tell you horror stories (I know I can) and for the most part unless there is an outbreak of some sort of infection we just don't think about it....but trust me ur stomach would turn. Not trying to say it is all bad but we can become paranoid about everything if we wanted to.

To each their own I guess.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 5, 2007)

I have swapped in the past, but don't do so right now 'cause I have everything I wanted. But I didn't swap for lipglasses or mascaras, nor did I swap for any other cream products. Well, I swapped for a few BNIB cream blushes, 'cause I can tell when a product hasn't been touched. I can't tell if a lipglass or mascara has been used or not, so no go. I did swap for lipsticks and powdered products, though, because they are easily sanitized. Ditto lip pencils and eye pencils, though I have never swapped for those.


----------



## RougedAndReady (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_sorry nerdy premed student butting in .... but herpes simplex virus cannot be transmitted through an inanimate vector. just as you cant catch herpes from a toilet seat. its a widely known fact that to contract herpes you have to have direct mucous membrane contact with an infected, because the nature of the virus does not allow it to remain viable outside of a host environment. so in terms of catching *herpes* from a RIS l/s l/g or a tester from a counter, that is extremely unlikely.

and if someone tells you they contracted herpes from using a lipgloss, theyre lying to themselves._

 
This is somewhat true, and herpes is spread mostly when the shedding period is asymptomatic. Over 80% of the population carries it because of this. Also, chicken pox is a form of herpes, so if youve had chicken pox, youre likely to carry some strain or another in your blood whether or not you get cold sores. Cold sores are from herpes, obviously, but not everyone gets them. Theyre highly contagious, though(much like chicken pox blisters). I think it stands to reason that info on herpes sore suppresant medication advises people not to share cosmetics or utensils, etc.

Also, people need to keep in mind the difference between sanitary and sterile. Yes, alcohol will sanitize a lipstick and kill surface germs(IF you do it correctly-- a simple spray and wipe does not cut it), but it wont kill everything throughout. A medical grade antimicrobial is the best thing to use, but it wont kill everything.

That said, you catch more germs from day to day things than you will from used cosmetics. I just dont trade/buy certain things used because I have an overactive imagination and sensitive skin. I can imagine a lipgloss wearer doing... dirty things on his/her bf/gf and then reapplying lipgloss right after. Not something I want to be a part of. 

Finally, all cosmetics contain bacteria-fighting preservatives in them that eradicate most nasties within 24 hours of the last use. That little number on the side of the box that says 6, 12, 24, etc isnt exactly a when-to-toss period, more of a time when the preservatives will stop being effective in this manner. However, most products tend to keep these properties for at LEAST 2 years(mascara never holds up this long, though). The more often you use something, the more quickly the preservatives degrade, which is why testers dont hold up as well as personal products do.

Hope this helps a few people. Theres some more info on the FDA website about all this, if anyone is curious


----------



## blueangel1023 (Aug 5, 2007)

The only thing I would be ok using is e/s, blushes/msf's. I don't buy/swap used mascaras/liners, or lippies. I do at times sell/swap my lipglasses but I use my own wand/applicator and not the one it came with. Lipstick would be sanitized with alcohol just like they do it at the MU counters. 

Technically I feel it's not a big issue if someone could drink from someone else's cup and eat from someone's plate...how much of a difference really if you're using used MU products? I guess to a certain extent some is considered okay.


----------



## xkriss (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_sorry nerdy premed student butting in .... but herpes simplex virus cannot be transmitted through an inanimate vector. just as you cant catch herpes from a toilet seat. its a widely known fact that to contract herpes you have to have direct mucous membrane contact with an infected, because the nature of the virus does not allow it to remain viable outside of a host environment. so in terms of catching *herpes* from a RIS l/s l/g or a tester from a counter, that is extremely unlikely.

and if someone tells you they contracted herpes from using a lipgloss, theyre lying to themselves._

 
I heard that blepheritis(spelling?) from eye make up especially.... Is that true? How long does it live outside the body? Because now I'm oh so paraniod that I have it...


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2007)

My rule is only powder stuff.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 6, 2007)

I still am a germaphobe, so I won't buy used cosmetics (BNIB, yes, used, no). The other concern for me is how they treated by their previous owner and how old they are. Stuff like Fluidline or any liquid/cream product can dry up so fast if it's old or not properly cared for. Unless it's an LE item, it's hard to tell when the product was purchased and it's impossible to tell if the previous owner left the items uncapped.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xkriss* 

 
_I heard that blepheritis(spelling?) from eye make up especially.... Is that true? How long does it live outside the body? Because now I'm oh so paraniod that I have it..._

 

blepheritis (AKA a stye) is a bacterial infection of the eye, inflammation of the eyelid. Styes are commonly contracted even just by touching or scratching your eye with unwashed hands (not just from used makeup). usually your eyelid becomes super swollen, usually to one side or the other and when you flip your eyelid up it looks like a little whitehead underneath. you eye tends to tear a little also in response to the inflammation. ive had a few (only since i started dorming since dorms are filthy... lysol is a girls best friend nowadays). 

if you do seem to have a stye and it does not go away or pop within a few days, go see a doctor. but wet a washcloth with warm saline water and ring it out and hold it over your eye for a few minutes each night (to encourage the stye to pop). dont touch it and i suggest not wearing eyemakeup for the next few days until it resolves itself or you go to the doctor.

but i just wanted to make a note that bacteria is everywhere. even on and in our bodies at all time. various forms staphyloccoci and streptococci are part of our natural skin microbiata and e.coli is part of the natural microbiata in our digestive system. there are tons of bacterial on your keyboard and you mouse and your clothes and in the air. on door knobs and desks and counters. you get the idea. and with this in mind, you should also remember that your body has evolved and been designed with an intensive immune and defense system against these bacteria, otherwise we would be sick 24/7 withg multiple infections everyday of our lives if we didnt have these things. what im saying is that as paranoid as everyone is about everything, its not necessary to _sterilize_ every little thing in this world, only just to keep it at least sanitary. i have seen on this thread that people are super concerned about sterilizing their makeup and wanting to kill everybit of bacteria in it, but at the same time, there is probably more virulent bacteria on your hand or your face right now than on that makeup.

i understand the concern and the phobia, but hey to each his own. if you are super concerned about bacteria, then thats all you.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_but i just wanted to make a note that bacteria is everywhere. even on and in our bodies at all time. various forms staphyloccoci and streptococci are part of our natural skin microbiata and e.coli is part of the natural microbiata in our digestive system. there are tons of bacterial on your keyboard and you mouse and your clothes and in the air. on door knobs and desks and counters. you get the idea. and with this in mind, you should also remember that your body has evolved and been designed with an intensive immune and defense system against these bacteria, otherwise we would be sick 24/7 withg multiple infections everyday of our lives if we didnt have these things. what im saying is that as paranoid as everyone is about everything, its not necessary to sterilize every little thing in this world, only just to keep it at least sanitary. i have seen on this thread that people are super concerned about sterilizing their makeup and wanting to kill everybit of bacteria in it, but at the same time, there is probably more virulent bacteria on your hand or your face right now than on that makeup.

i understand the concern and the phobia, but hey to each his own. if you are super concerned about bacteria, then thats all you._

 
I was going to say pretty much the same thing. The 'germs' that you would have on make up would be normal, commensal skin bacteria - i.e. things that are always living on your body. They really wouldn't be a problem unless you were applying them to broken skin. As has already been said viruses aren't able to live outside of a host (well there are some exceptions but they don't live for long) so would not survive on inanimate objects like make up. I wouldn't have any particular objection to buying used products because of this.

(I should add skin microbiology is the area I work, I've cultured a lot of bacteria from peoples skin, so I'm a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about it too!)


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm with panda on this one..the only thing I would buy used would be pigment and that would depend on how they used it. Since I sell samples I wouldnt buy a used jar and re-sell it but would buy one for my own personal use. As long as it was used without someone always putting their brush in the jar then it would be OK. I've bought 1/2 jars before from someone who used the 1st 1/2 as samples or poured it out to keep 1/2 for themself. I have bought 1 or 2 palette shadows before that were  used 1-2 times  and I was able to sterilize it. GOOD NEWS, MY COMPUTER IS FIXED AND WILL BE HOOKED UP TONIGHT SO I'LL BE BACK ON A REGULAR BASIS SOON
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I never buy used lip products, mascaras etc. I have and would buy again used pigments though, especially if it was something I was having trouble getting, e/s probably as well and MSFs I have no problems with, so long as I know they are used._


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 7, 2007)

I know many people purchase used e/s, f/l and pigments, however after hearing a friend of mine tell me she gets eye infections repeatedly (she gets them every couple of month) I have totally turned off sharing makeup or purchasing used makeup. I just don't want to take the chance of contacting anything. It really isn't worth it imo. Yes I understand proper disinfecting technique will just about kill all the bacteria and germs. But there's still that 0.1% that I don't want to risk.


----------



## PMBG83 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hellz to the naw! And I have allergy eyes on top of that! Nah if I really like it and its a brand name product( and if I cant find a cheaper dupe of it) then Ill just breakdown and get it(also if Ill be getting some use out of it and will actually use it).


----------



## slowhoney (Aug 11, 2007)

There are certain products you should never buy used (lip products being one of them or other products that easily collect bacteria like mascara or other cream/liquid products), but I will personally buy lightly used eye shadows and of course BNIB items. Anything containing a wand I will not buy. And as a general rule, I will not buy used lip products. I don't see the harm in things like blushes either. It would actually be interesting and helpful to talk to a doctor about what would be transferable with make-up and what would not.


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 11, 2007)

I just don't buy used makeup because I like brand new ones better.  I would rather buy one new lipstick than four used ones.  It has nothing to do with germs; I like the way things look when they are new (hatchmarks on a product, those crisp curves on a new lipstick).  Opening a new makeup product and being the first to use it gives me a rush. But then again, I'm older and I don't share my makeup with anyone or apply it on other people (friends, sisters, etc). It is all just for me.  If I were young and having fun with my friends, I probably would swap and not think twice about it.


----------



## xkriss (Aug 11, 2007)

Thank you Love Always Ivy and Wannabe Junkie.
Turns out it was a contact that somehow I didn't take out even though I would have bet my life I took it out.


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 

 
_I just don't buy used makeup because I like brand new ones better.  I would rather buy one new lipstick than four used ones.  It has nothing to do with germs; I like the way things look when they are new (hatchmarks on a product, those crisp curves on a new lipstick).  Opening a new makeup product and being the first to use it gives me a rush. But then again, I'm older and I don't share my makeup with anyone or apply it on other people (friends, sisters, etc). It is all just for me.  If I were young and having fun with my friends, I probably would swap and not think twice about it._

 






 Me too, I am so this way about most things. I will not even buy a paperback book from Barnes & Noble if the spine is creased. I just love the look, feel, and smell of new things.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_





 Me too, I am so this way about most things. I will not even buy a paperback book from Barnes & Noble if the spine is creased. I just love the look, feel, and smell of new things.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do the same thing with books. LOL.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 24, 2010)

I am always concerned about some brands which are obviously openable in the store before buying. I always open the box to check what is on the label is what's in there.. Who's to say someone else didn't and use it first? :S

The only used cosmetic I'm really comfortable with buying is nail polish.
(unless it's for experiments, which happen fairly often, I like to see how certain things will stain fabrics, and my my some lippies do!!) 

The only people I share anything that isn't on a brand spanking new brush with are a small number of very close mates and my dad (and my now ex bf.)


----------

